# blood worms



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

I was cleaning my discus tank and found some live worms. This is not the first time. I figure they are blood worms as they are red. But my concern would be can these be harmful to humans?


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

bump bump..


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

might be Tubifex Worms, i heard they can live in your substrate if not eaten. Got some pics?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Watch out for Calamanus worms, these can be deadly... 

Do you see any coming out of your fish? Do you have pics of the worms?


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

no I don't... flushed em.. kind of worried... is there any danger here? will take a picture next water change but thats not for a while as I did one today... They do seem to come up when I do water changes with stuff with wood near by.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

here are some pics... Can someone tell me if these are blood worms or something I might haft to be worried about. they are very small keep in mind about 3 or 4 mm


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

here they are


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

not bloodworms and bloodworms are no threat they eat rotting things
im not too sure what they are


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

They look like planaria.
Nothing to worry about, a sign of overfeeding.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

alright so what would I do at this point? could anybody identify this worm for sure? I have like 7 discus and feed them a cube and a half once a day. If I reduce my feeding to one cube would that do anything? I thank you very much for your guys knoledge as I have none in this area.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

1. An aquarist has overfeed his/her fish.
2. The aquarium gravel is not hoovered accordingly.
3. Aquarium ammonia levels have risen. 
The Trouble with Planaria Worms? by Majid Ali


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

You feed a cube of what food? Bloodworms? Bloodworms aren't too bad, my discus cleans up everything in sight, but if you're using gravel or other substrate on the bottom, they may not pick up everything.

Try smaller, frequent feedings instead. Planaria may be residing in your filters too. You may be able to see small thread like filaments wiggling in the water column especially after a water change.


----------

